# Refinishing Leather seats



## Gottagofishin (Dec 17, 2005)

I thought I would share something that worked in case someone else can use the info. I have an 07 F150 King Ranch whose seats were in deplorable condition. They were dried out, the finish was gone, sweat, food, and drink stains. Nasty!

I normally take good care of stuff, but post Ike they just took a beating with all the heavy work I put the truck through getting things put back together. Once they got trashed, I just let them go for a couple of years.

At any rate, I tried several good leather conditioners and cleaners with not much improvement. I decided I was going to have to order new leather, but someone suggested trying _Leather CPR_ as a last resort.

Unbelievable. It took about 5 applications, but they look almost brand new. The stains are gone, the color is back, they are glove soft again, and there is a nice luster. I finished it off with a coat of neutral boot wax.

At any rate, if you have trashed leather seats, I suggest you give this stuff a try.


----------



## tinman (Apr 13, 2005)

Thanks Gottago. Looks like I should have read your post before posting what I did about my leather seats.
I will try Leather CPR.
Thanks again

Tinman


----------



## LIVIN (Oct 31, 2006)

I have a King Ranch as well with some small cracking in arm rest and drivers seat leg area.
I wanted to give this stuff a try but could not find it at the local listed dealers ACE or Walgreens.
Where did you get yours?


----------



## bwguardian (Aug 30, 2005)

LIVIN said:


> I have a King Ranch as well with some small cracking in arm rest and drivers seat leg area.
> I wanted to give this stuff a try but could not find it at the local listed dealers ACE or Walgreens.
> Where did you get yours?


x2...I need some for the wifes Excursion.


----------



## tinman (Apr 13, 2005)

I had the same problem finding it. Finally forud it a Bed Bath and Beyond. Kind pricey ($12.00 for a tube), but if it works like Gottago says it does then I guess its worth it.

Tinman


----------



## LIVIN (Oct 31, 2006)

I just ordered a bottle from their website.
The shipping was $8.62 but I have already been to several places that did not have it in stock so I just paid for it.

When it comes in I will post some before and after pics...

Thanks

http://www.leathercpr.com/leather-care/leather-cpr-c-1.html?osCsid=csp5qa79bog9a4savtn6qo80d5


----------



## Gottagofishin (Dec 17, 2005)

I go mine at Bed Bath and Beyond for $12/tube. I did see it at Ace, and it was $14/tube.

It took 1.5 tubes for a crew cab F150. The back seat was in pretty good shape though and only took 1 treatment.

Follow the instructions and glob it on thick.


----------



## LIVIN (Oct 31, 2006)

*My leather CPR came in today.....*

Here is what it looks like before.

I'll post some "after" pics when complete.


----------



## Gottagofishin (Dec 17, 2005)

LIVIN said:


> Here is what it looks like before.
> 
> I'll post some "after" pics when complete.


??? Curious as to how it turned out. That front corner is in pretty bad shape. I'm not sure mine was quite that dirty.


----------

